# 3 Oct 12 - Happy (first ever) Army Reserve Recognition Day!



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2012)

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement on the occasion of Army Reserve Recognition Day:
> 
> “Today is a special day for a committed and valuable group of Canadians. Today is Canada’s first Army Reserve Recognition Day.
> 
> ...


DND Info-machine, 3 Oct 12

Notwithstaning the special day, a quick thanks to ALL who serve, every day


----------



## Smirnoff123 (3 Oct 2012)

Heres a page about the day.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/reserve/special/index-eng.asp


----------



## Journeyman (3 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Notwithstaning the special day, a quick thanks to ALL who serve, every day


Sure, make the Militia share their _only_ day. Harsh man. Just harsh.


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sure, make the Militia share their _only_ day. Harsh man. Just harsh.



Really. ;D


I do like this part:  


> To celebrate this day, Army Reservists are encouraged to wear their uniforms at work or school. On October 3, you might be surprised to learn that friends, neighbours and colleagues are Reservists!



-but I wonder how many heard about it in time to do it?  I just heard about this today.  Like "Car-Free" day and various others that are publicized on the day-of, participation is often impractical by the time you hear about it.  

Cool idea though, and maybe some day it will include all elements.  Thanks to all reservists.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sure, make the Militia share their _only_ day. Harsh man. Just harsh.


It was only to tide over the sailors and aviators until they get their _own_ day  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> -but I wonder how many heard about it in time to do it?  I just heard about this today.  Like "Car-Free" day and various others that are publicized on the day-of, participation is often impractical by the time you hear about it.
> 
> Cool idea though, and maybe some day it will include all elements.  Thanks to all reservists.



We were told about this last night and I read the above links here today. You are right there is rarely enough warning to action some of these things. But I am happily sitting at my civvy work desk in uniform, answering a lot of questions, so the idea does work.

Same trouble with the "1812" pins... we have yet to see those and I am sure won't be able to wear them in 2013.   :

ME


----------



## dapaterson (3 Oct 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> We were told about this last night and I read the above links here today. You are right there is rarely enough warning to action some of these things. But I am happily sitting at my civvy work desk in uniform, answering a lot of questions, so the idea does work.
> 
> Same trouble with the "1812" pins... we have yet to see those and I am sure won't be able to wear them in 2013.   :
> 
> ME



Don't worry.  The 1812 pins are for wear through 1815, as I recall...


Just checked: CANFORGEN 140/12:   A WAR OF 1812 COMMEMORATIVE PIN SHALL BE WORN BY CF PERSONNEL DURING THE COMMEMORATIVE PERIOD COMMENCING IMMEDIATELY AND ENDING 16 FEB 15.


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> We were told about this last night and I read the above links here today. You are right there is rarely enough warning to action some of these things. But I am happily sitting at my civvy work desk in uniform, answering a lot of questions, so the idea does work.
> 
> Same trouble with the "1812" pins... we have yet to see those and I am sure won't be able to wear them in 2013.   :
> 
> ME



If memory serves, those are good til 2015.    Yep - 16 Feb 2015, according to the Canforgen.  So you're safe with that one!   ;D

Good for you, for bringing visibility to the Res F where you work.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  The 1812 pins are for wear through 1815, as I recall...
> 
> 
> Just checked: CANFORGEN 140/12:   A WAR OF 1812 COMMEMORATIVE PIN SHALL BE WORN BY CF PERSONNEL DURING THE COMMEMORATIVE PERIOD COMMENCING IMMEDIATELY AND ENDING 16 FEB 15.



Issuance of said pins in LFCA will commence immediately upon their arrival here for distribution. This is estimated to be on or around 17/02/15.

BTW why Feb 2015 cut off? The war ended in Jan 1815, well actually Dec 1814 with the last two major battles being fought the following month.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Issuance of said pins in LFCA will commence immediately upon their arrival here for distribution. This is estimated to be on or around 17/02/15.
> 
> BTW why Feb 2015 cut off? The war ended in Jan 1815, well actually Dec 1814 with the last two major battles being fought the following month.




If you have to ask "Why is the CF several months late on something important" you're obviously a walt.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you have to ask "Why is the CF several months late on something important" you're obviously a walt.


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

[tangent]



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Issuance of said pins in LFCA will commence immediately upon their arrival here for distribution. This is estimated to be on or around 17/02/15.
> 
> BTW why Feb 2015 cut off? The war ended in Jan 1815, well actually Dec 1814 with the last two major battles being fought the following month.



This site says the "conflict" ended in February 1815 - I don't know where the truth lies, personally.  http://www.1812heroes.ca/uploads/5/6/4/1/5641624/bhbmarch.pdf

[/tangent]

Anyway, Happy Army Reserve Recognition Day!


----------



## exgunnertdo (3 Oct 2012)

"First ever?"

I remember wearing my uniform to work sometime in the early 2000s, I think it was?  There was media coverage - I got my picture in the local paper!   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (3 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you have to ask "Why is the CF several months late on something important" you're obviously a walt.



I've been outed. I'm walting as an over the hill retired Cold War era dinosuar RCL type, now that's pathetic. There must be a Facebook Support group out there for me. :-[ :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2012)

> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, issued the following statement today regarding the first annual Army Reserve Recognition Day:
> 
> “Canada’s reservists play an important role in today’s Canadian Forces. In the past 10 years, their contributions have grown substantially. Most recently, in Afghanistan, reservists served alongside their Regular Force comrades. When you consider that these individuals undertake much of their training on weekends and often also hold a civilian job, it is a remarkable accomplishment.
> 
> ...


VAC Info-machine, 3 Oct 12


----------



## MikeL (3 Oct 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/10/03/ns-army-reservists-recognition-day.html

I'm a bit surprised the LCol in the photo doesn't have his medals mounted.



> Uniforms at work to highlight part-time soldiers
> CBC News Posted: Oct 3, 2012 3:31 PM AT Last Updated: Oct 3, 2012 5:14 PM AT
> 
> There was a mix of pencil skirts, business suits and army uniforms in many workplaces across the province Wednesday as part-time soldiers marked the first Army Reservists Recognition Day.
> ...


----------



## Harris (3 Oct 2012)

He did just get his QDJM this morning.   >  As for the CD.  :dunno:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Oct 2012)

Yeah, but at least he's wearing his 1812 pin properly.


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

The photo caption says he's a chartered accountant, but the story says he's ED of Nova Scotia's Utility and Review board.  I'd guess the latter is correct-?


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> The photo caption says he's a chartered accountant, but the story says he's ED of Nova Scotia's Utility and Review board.  I'd guess the latter is correct-?




They're not mutually exclusive; a lot of senior execs are CAs.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2012)

So do we only celebrate for 85% of the day? 



I kid, I kid.  >


----------



## Haggis (3 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So do we only celebrate for 85% of the day?



I'd rather be acknowledged for 85% of the day than ignored for 100%.  Let's see if this actually becomes an annual event.


----------



## Tank Troll (3 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/10/03/ns-army-reservists-recognition-day.html
> 
> I'm a bit surprised the LCol in the photo doesn't have his medals mounted.



As Harris said He just got the QJM this morning and His CD doesn't need to be mounted if you only have one medal. If you put 2 way tape behind the pin and push it all the way through the tunic it won't spin

As one of my Reg force buddy's emailed me today " happy MO day" ;D


----------



## MikeL (3 Oct 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> His CD doesn't need to be mounted if you only have one medal.



I've heard that before,  but wasn't 100% sure if it was true.  I just remember seeing some guys getting jacked up for not having their GCS(only medal they had) mounted after tour.  Plus in my current unit,  and seeing pers from other units it looked like everyone had their single medal mounted.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Oct 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> As Harris said He just got the QJM this morning and His CD doesn't need to be mounted if you only have one medal. If you put 2 way tape behind the pin and push it all the way through the tunic it won't spin
> 
> As one of my Reg force buddy's emailed me today " happy MO day" ;D





			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I've heard that before,  but wasn't 100% sure if it was true.  I just remember seeing some guys getting jacked up for not having their GCS(only medal they had) mounted after tour.  Plus in my current unit,  and seeing pers from other units it looked like everyone had their single medal mounted.



According to CFP 265 Ch 4 ORDERS, DECORATIONS, MEDALS AND OTHER HONOURS Para 6.....



> c. Mounting. Court mounting shall be used.
> The length from the top of the medal bar
> suspender to the bottom edge of the medal
> shall be 10 cm (4 in.)


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Oct 2012)

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement on the occasion of Army Reserve Recognition Day
> 
> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, issued the following statement today regarding the first annual Army Reserve Recognition Day



Cheap words that mean nothing. If it was true MacKay would ensure the Reserve Pension Plan was fixed, and Blaney would ensure Reservists' claims were not discriminated against.


----------



## bridges (5 Oct 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Cheap words that mean nothing. If it was true MacKay would ensure the Reserve Pension Plan was fixed, and Blaney would ensure Reservists' claims were not discriminated against.



Yep.  Things have improved a fair amount over the years, but there's still major work to be done.


----------

